# Rhapsodie, other compositions and poems in music



## Page (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi,

My music is more conventional than what I can hear on this forum, I don't go off the beaten track, I don't explore other sound universes. May be I feel good in this musical atmosphere and I fear to break a familiar setting, what does not prevent me to listen to other musics.

http://www.uneinvitationauvoyage.eu/musique-instrumentale/
http://www.uneinvitationauvoyage.eu/poemes-musique/

The second link leads to French poems (written by Baudelaire, Victor Hugo, Mallarmé, Rimbaud, Ronsard, Verlaine and other poets) that I've set to music. You can often read a translation into English when it exists.

Good hearing !


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Dear
your website is a treasure, so much lovely music there by an anonymous composer of great talent. Congrats to you.

Kjell


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Your music sounds too good. You only want the rest of us to feel bad


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

Because I don't know french, It was not a trivial thing for me to start listening. It will be better idea to add an image to the text "écouter"


----------

